# Puppy from a litter of One??



## Mayflower1976 (Mar 4, 2011)

I am very excited to be in touch with Sunfire Goldens in CT. They have a great reputation and come highly recommended.

There is a puppy available and he is from a litter of one. Is that very unusual? What types of questions should I ask the breeder concerning this issue (if any)?

The puppy's mother is fostering some lab pups and so our little guy has some litter mates. 

Thanks for your collective wisdom! This forum is great!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayflower*

Mayflower

I really am not sure, but I THINK it might me that he was the only puppy the Mom had.

I am sure many others are here might be able to answer.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

With an inexperienced breeder I would be more concerned, but I am sure Barb is taking the steps to assist with lack of littermates. 

There are many forum members here that have Sunfire dogs or dogs descended from Sunfire dogs. Sunfire dogs are known for typically being on the high-energy side. Make sure you let Barb know what you are looking for in a dog to make sure this pup is what you are looking for. It will not likely be a dog that will be happy to hang out on the couch all day.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Singleton puppies can be difficult if they aren't raised with littermates b/c they miss a lot of important life lessons in the first 8 wks. Sunfire is an experienced breeder, though, and it's great that there are little Labbies subbing in as littermates.

Only thing I would say is that there could be an even greater chance the pup is full of himself due to the small litter size - so know what you're getting into - as far as a high energy dog who will need LOTS of jobs, management, supervision, etc. (Like all pups, but high-drive pups need even more!)


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I know perfectly healthy singleton pups. In one of my own situations, my girl reabsorbed all of the pups until there was only one left(unfortunately that one died at close to term but was really deformed). It is also possible that timing was off, etc. You can ask if it was the only one born, did littermates die? There are many reasons that only one pup was born. My 11 year old girl was one of 2 which is also unusual.


----------



## windfair (Jul 19, 2008)

Ranger was a litter of one. He is "full of himself", but in a completely goofy lovable way! He loves other dogs and kids. We took him to puppy kindergarten as soon as we could and tried socializing him as much and as early as possible. I know the breeder was experienced and took time with him also. I wouldn't trade my Lone Ranger for anything!










Home - Ranger


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I have complete faith in Barb. She will make sure the puppy gets the proper beginning and socialization. She has been doing this for a very long time!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Sounds like there are some "sisters and brothers" available in the labs that is great. Gabby is one of two, not a singleton but close. I know some singletons, and while I don't have experience the reputation of that breeder precedes her and any questions you would have she can assist you with. 

Socialization is the big thing for pups. My breeder took Gabby and her brother to a friend who also is a golden breeder to play with her pups. She made a point of getting them some "socialization". As for any 'issues' Gabby has had... The only thing I have noticed different from other pups I have brought home, is Gabby is a PIG!!! In a normal litter, there are other sibs to learn how to eat. Pups get pushed out, come back, sometimes they don't eat to their hearts content. Not so with Gabby and her brother, and I suspect Gabby tried to push her brother out of the bowl. I was concerned about resource guarding but I have not seen any signs of that, and now that she eats in the food line with my other dogs, she seems more content than she was. Gabby is a very confident pup, I consider her an alpha, but she is in no way rude. She is smart and problem solves, she is not too dependent on others for entertainment, she finds her own. 

I know a singleton corgi who is a little suspicious of other dogs. However I FIRMLY believe that is the owner not the dog. I have seen her with other pups (she breeds) and all of them have the same issue. But if you string them up on the leash every time another dog looks at them or they look at you what are you teaching that dog? sigh

I would not shy away from the opportunity based on being a single. Talk to the breeder and make sure the pup meets your other needs. Might just need puppy socialization classes to help learn to interact with others.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> I have complete faith in Barb. She will make sure the puppy gets the proper beginning and socialization. She has been doing this for a very long time!


And Titan would be the pup's uncle so that gives him bonus points right there


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> And Titan would be the pup's uncle so that gives him bonus points right there


OMG ... Heck yeah! That means puppy is from Apollo's line.. Awesome lines..


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Well since they are lab pups he should be fine.

Maybe he will think he is a lab...that might be more of an issue


(just kidding)


----------



## Mayflower1976 (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you all for the input! I met with the breeder. She was very knowledgeable. The pup was awesome! very cute and sweet and snuggly. He was also festively plump! not having to compete for food from the mama. I trust that the breeder is ensuring that he is getting what he needs for socialization. 

He'll be coming home April 9!!

thanks again to all!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I have had one singleton litter. It was a nightmare in that Mom cared for that baby as if he were twelve puppies, and licked his scrotum constantly, causing a horrific open wound overnight. We had to only allow her with him to nurse. We hand stimulated him to eliminate/cleaned him with a warm washcloth. Moved him around, handled him, provided him with toys and a TON of activites. He was a booger, and had to learn bite inhibition at puppy class, and was always marching to a different drummer. He was a challenge as a "toddler", but a beautiful boy and ended up shy a small major to finish, but he always chewed off his pants and tail, so I gave it up. Graham was, and is (at ten years old) a wonderful, independent, funny, sweet boy. It is imperative that a singleton get a ton of handling and socialization from the get go, as they miss SO much not have littermates to interact with.


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

My singleton puppy was always very special. He had lots of socialising but he was very grown up from an early age. He was housetrained very early but was fascinated by small dogs until we had a litter here and then he lost interest! He grew up to win BOB at Crufts, we lost him last year and he is still missed. Annef


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Mayflower1976 said:


> Thank you all for the input! I met with the breeder. She was very knowledgeable. The pup was awesome! very cute and sweet and snuggly. He was also festively plump! not having to compete for food from the mama. I trust that the breeder is ensuring that he is getting what he needs for socialization.
> 
> He'll be coming home April 9!!
> 
> thanks again to all!


Then we are kinda family... welcome!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Mayflower1976 said:


> I am very excited to be in touch with Sunfire Goldens in CT. They have a great reputation and come highly recommended.
> 
> There is a puppy available and he is from a litter of one. Is that very unusual? What types of questions should I ask the breeder concerning this issue (if any)?
> 
> ...


 
Sorry, I am just now seeing this. The singleton is being raised with 3 foster lab pupppies who are a few days older. So, although the litter mates are not from the same litter, all 4 are being raised as one litter.

I am glad you will be welcoming him into your home


----------



## Pirate Molly (Mar 20, 2015)

I would not have any concerns about him. As other people have said the labs will help, but the breeder will assist in his socialization as well. My last GR female was from a litter of two because the others were absorbed, but her socialization was fine.


----------



## Test-ok (Jan 15, 2015)

Is a puppy of one considered a litter?


----------

